# Deer Hunting on the Grass Lands



## David S Proffitt (Sep 13, 2002)

Can anyone here tell me about the quality of deer hunting on the national grasslands near Watford City? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Davidd check your PM


----------

